

How we got the .com for our startup - gboruk
https://medium.com/@ajt/how-we-got-the-com-for-our-startup-b48fd6c5511 

======
petepete
So the one potentially interesting aspect of the article was withheld.

~~~
Ataub24
the dollar amount?

~~~
menzoic
Yes what was the dollar amount? What was the original, and counter offer?

